# Kutter Stralsund



## Janosch99 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Familie und Schwiegerfamilie im November/ Dezember nach Stralsund und wenigstens mal einen Tag mit der ganzen Sippe eine Kuttertour auf Dorsch etc. machen. Leider gibt es neben erfahren Kutteranglern auch einige Anfänger. Und gerade im Zuge der an anderer Stelle schon viel besprochenen :vProblematik würde ich gern auf einen etwas größeren Kutter, da ich mir einbilde, dass dort der Seegang als nicht soooo unangenehm wahrgenommen wird. Die Suche nach Kutter über Suchmaschinen ist wenig ergiebig gewesen und wenn dann hab ich nur "Nussschalen" gefunden. ;o) Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps, Berichte, Vorschläge/ Adressen und im Optimalfall auch Internetadressen freuen über Kutter mit der Länge Ü 15 Meter in und um Stralsund.

Petri,
Janosch99 |wavey:


----------



## sundeule (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kutter Stralsund*

Stralsund ist nicht eben die Mutter der Kutter.
Versuche es doch besser in Saßnitz.

Und herzlich Willkommen an Board#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kutter Stralsund*

Saßnitz ist gut ( aber oft auch rauhere Gewässer), für Anfänger vlt. auch Rostock oder Wismar, alles Dank der A 20 nicht mehr so weit weg.


----------



## sundangler (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kutter Stralsund*

Von Stralsund aus fährt kein Kutter auf die Ostsee. Barhöft bei Bootsverleih Sprenger wäre eine Möglichkeit aber der ist ausgebucht bis Ende 2009. Oder aber es springt jemand ab. Dann wäre außer Saßnitz noch Schaprode wo 2 Kutter dort vor Ort liegen die regelmäßig rausfahren. 
http://www.hafen-schaprode.de/index.php?prg=prg4&art=14


----------

